
Neri Oxman Shows How Beautiful 3D Printing Can Be - olalonde
http://singularityhub.com/2012/06/04/3d-printing-is-the-future-of-manufacturing-and-neri-oxman-shows-how-beautiful-it-can-be/
======
sp332
See also <http://Bathsheba.com> for 3D printed art in a similar style.

